# martin ridge hunter



## 5575ridgehunter (Aug 7, 2011)

anybody use the martin ridge hunter as a target bow? and if so whats ur opinion in the bow?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

As you can see from my signature, I am a Martin shooter, but the Ridge Hunter would not be my choice for a target bow. For target shooting, whether 3D or spots, I opt for medium to longer ATA bows, and I prefer dual cams over single cams. Short ATA and high let-off have their benefits for hunting, but for target shooting where the difference of 1/8" shot placement could mean 2, 4, 6 or even 9 points, I want a bow that I can hold very steady and execute a very clean release. The shorter the ATA length, the more "whippy" the bow feels to me. Yes, stabilizers can help this somewhat, but I have found my preference is ATA in the 36" - 40" range. I currently shoot a ShadowCat, which is a touch over 41" ATA, but may go to an Alien Z for next year, at 36" ATA.

Most of the single cams and some of the binary hybrids are 80% let off. The lack of resistance at full draw makes it more difficult for me to hold steady and keep pulling through the shot for a clean release. Even though my mind says "keep pulling" that huge let off makes my body want to get lazy and just hold rather than pull.

All that said, everybody is different and has their own preferences. Generally speaking, you will see more long ATA and lower let off bows in any tournament setting.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 5575ridgehunter (Aug 7, 2011)

dqmeadows thanx for the feed back but.. lol hasent martin been haveing issues with their dual cam bows?? i bought the ridgehunter as a target bow just for that reason and i made sure to get the barnsdale limbs and not martin limbs .. i shoot a 29' draw 70lbs with 5575 carbon express and am rated at 325 fps and its super duper accurate and stable im sure ive got like a 10in stableizer on it also its an older stabelizer, remember the gel filld ones its one of those i painted up to match the carbon fiber bow. but i also practice with the gear i hunt with and have been verry successful at tournments. and like u also said its all a matter of personal opinion. my dad just orderd the pse evo and hes only a 28in draw and gona be shootin a way super lite arrow at 60 lbs and its rated at 350 fps im curious how fast my ridge hunter will be compared to his evo on the conigraph im sure ill make a post if it when i find out. ill take a video for people to watch also just for the proof


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

The only issues I am aware of with Martin's recent production were (i) the new cable guard/shock stop system not working as planned on some models and (ii) limb edge splintering on the "red line" limbs used in 09-10 with the hybrid cams. I actually had a set of the red-line limbs develop an edge splinter on my ShadowCat. It appeared to me to be a case of quality control, as I could see markings in the side of the limb, looked like where the carbon stock was cut with a rotary type blade, and not buffed out smooth. I know they had high demand for those bows, and it appears some of their folks may have been a little hasty getting mine out the door. I give credit to Martin for realizing they had some QC issues and outsourcing some limb building to Barnesdale while they got things in order in their own shop. The new waterjet cut PowerTough limbs appear to be working out quite well - I got a set of those in January for my ShadowCat and have been very pleased with them.

All major bow manufacturers have such issues from time to time. I have spoken with guys with every make of bow who have had a limb edge splinter over the years. Many just sand them down and keep shooting (I did shoot mine with the splintered edge for a couple weeks until my replacement limbs arrived.) 

As for the cams themselves, I actually prefer the true dual cam Nitrous Cams over the new binary dual cams, as I like the shoot through system with no cable guard. I use that on all my rigs right now, and remain hopeful that Martin will offer another X system cam in the coming years.

Enjoy your Ridge Hunter and rest assured if you do have any issues, Martin has some of the best CS in the industry. One of the great things about archery is shooting all the different equipment and figuring out what you like and works best for you.


----------



## 5575ridgehunter (Aug 7, 2011)

verry well said..... ive shot martin archery my entire life and id have to say their best bow i have ever shot was the martin bengal which is my hunting bow i bought it brand new in like 98 and i have never had to change the limbs i have never had cam issues and it was a sumwhat radical dual cam in its day, and it came with mods to make the draw length longer or shorter its not super fast but its extreamily accurate verry respectable bow ive hit mule deer at 50 yards and had the arrow blow through both shoulderblades and stick in trees after the pass through at 65lbs love it! ,the fury which had some limb and cam issues but most people were pleased with it,and i believe if im correct martin had a cougar in the earily 90's that was just a killer if im correct its what my father shot while he was sponserd by martin it was eather that or the fury it was a while ago so id have to check with my dad to b sure.


----------

